# can someone review Usine no.451 a very intellectual mensa noise fan please or comment



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok i got the album done 10 tracks of ambient\industrial\noise\experimental\minimalism a full platter,, it took me years to publish it , it was recorded in 2000-2010...

So i want comments positive or negative, talk about it is the importance= parler en bien ou en mal , mais parler en! svp

I put a lot of effort into* Usine no.451 ''the sleeper'' album .
*
So please review my album, noise fan, industrial fan, ambient fan, noise fans, experimental fan ect
I hope someone like it.. The best track of Usine no.4511 is _''vanished into thin black smoke''_ or if your masochist the new track_ machines 451._

Please i want to know what you think, what better crowd than on talk classical non-classical 
section, anyway, take care

Merci, thanks, danke, grazie, gracias, arrigato, salamat, choukrant ect you get it from west to east or vice versa, the earth is round , as far as science claim, i know or assumed.
try this link for full album:

https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/the-sleeper

:tiphat:

Take care and support montreal , rosemont district noise-scene,, i might be the sole doeing this stuff around, so in the end i created a scene whit my 3 band: Bloodmoney, Hexen!, Usine no.451
This is kinda of neat dont you think??


----------

